# Ghetto Grow Journal



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my first grow journal happy to have MP community onboard,,,,,,
This endeavor hasnt sent me back much ive spent about 150 USD :holysheep: 
List of products,,,,, DWC KIT WITH 65watt light which i broke  3rd or 4th day for 75 USD,,,,, Couple of bag seed from local clubs and bomb weed I got from a friend for 10 USD,,,,, PVC PIPE and Elbows and connectors for PVC pipe Guy sold me wrong connectors but i aint going back to suspicious walking around with PVC pipe stuff in your hand espiaclly with cops busting down on MJ OPs about 15 USD,,,,,,, 150watt HPS i got from eco light I KNOW I KNOW I CHEAPED OUT ON THIS ONE 31 USD including shipping  
Air filter i already had that i got from walmart premade for 25 USD,,,,,, will see how she works when ladies are stinking  
Last and not least Schultz plant food I KNOW I KNOW GROWDUDE THG I KNOW ill try to figure better method  
Ill also be using SuperThrive and a rooting hormone to increase veg state,,,, still need to get 2 more 23watt CFL's as im running on 2 right now,,, I need more Grandma's molasses "unsulphured" the " surprise" Natural Sweetner

 Any questions or comments be appreciated thanks for stopping by my first grow journal GREEN MOJO all around :hubba:


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 4, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> This is my first grow journal happy to have MP community onboard,,,,,,
> This endeavor hasnt sent me back much ive spent about 150 USD :holysheep:
> List of products,,,,, DWC KIT WITH 65watt light which i broke  3rd or 4th day for 75 USD,,,,, Couple of bag seed from local clubs and bomb weed I got from a friend for 10 USD,,,,, PVC PIPE and Elbows and connectors for PVC pipe Guy sold me wrong connectors but i aint going back to suspicious walking around with PVC pipe stuff in your hand espiaclly with cops busting down on MJ OPs about 15 USD,,,,,,, 150watt HPS i got from eco light I KNOW I KNOW I CHEAPED OUT ON THIS ONE 31 USD including shipping
> Air filter i already had that i got from walmart premade for 25 USD,,,,,, will see how she works when ladies are stinking
> ...



Looks like you have a good start on things.  I have a couple of questions and a couple of suggestions.

Did you go ahead with an 18 x 18 space?  What is the PVC pipe and connectors for?  On a side note, you must live in an entirely different kind of place than I do.  No one in this part of the country looks suspicious carrying around PVC pipe and fittings--even women .  Tell me more about your DWC kit--size of res, number of growing sites, etc.  Have you got plants growing?  

As far as your 150W HPS--that was probably your wisest decision.  Just because it was inexpensive does not mean that you "cheaped out". It will provide good lumens per sq ft for your space, has the spectrum you want for flowering, and it is fairly easy to cool.  Your are severly underlit with only 2 23W CFLs.  Your priorities right now should be more lighting and some good growing nutes.  I am going to keep harping on this since it is extremely important--you wouldn't expect an athlete to thrive on a diet of, say, Smack Ramen.  Good nutes is one of the last places you want to go cheap.  You can delay the purchase of molasses, your plants will not need the molasses until they are in flowering.  A picture's worth a thousand words...can you post some pictures?


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 6, 2008)

ok im 5 days into veg right now since i got back from Vegas on the 28th,,,,,,,,, I just added some more nutes the sprouts were loving it there growing big and healthy i dont intend on getting a fan yet so ill be pinching the stems say 14 days in,,,,,,, i still havent got pics up yet since i was atleast waiting to get my HPS light up before I did but i will soon should be arriving on the 7th,,,,, Got Court on the 7th heh,,,, Anyways ill keep you all posted on any changes to these plans thx for the help


P.S. THG your worries are noted and ill be looking into some grow nutes later on today since i have a appointment at one and im still up  also THG I did decide with the 18x18 grow space I made a tent out of PCV I got a 4 site with 4 galleon res with a dual pump and pump with outlets for when i get into flower but that wont be till later


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 6, 2008)

*Sounds like your off to a good start. :aok: Here's some GREEN MOJO for the ladies. :hubba:  Get some pics up when ya get a chance.  *


----------



## massproducer (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree, everything sound good so far, I can wait to see some pics.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 7, 2008)

Just got my HPS,,,,,,,,,,,,, setting it up right,,,,,, pics will be later stay tuned


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 8, 2008)

ok bout 7 days in turning 12/12,,,,,,,,, will see what happens i dont have much more room,,,,,,,,,,,,, about 12 inches or so since the hps is bigger then i thought it be,,,,


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 9, 2008)

here are the pics


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea everyone smoke a fat one for me LIGHT IT UP IN MEMORY


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok got some superthrive and grandmas molasses be using that soon to increase growth


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2008)

*HM they look like they are stretching for the light. How far away do ya have it from the top of your plants? *


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 11, 2008)

Your right TBG but im right on it!!! Were about 16 inches away now i got them about 8 inches from the HPS,,,,,, I just started 12/12 any suggestions TBG??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2008)

Looking good, but they are stretching some.  When I start plants in rockwool and then transfer to net cups and hydrotron, I usually put the rockwool cube on the bottom of the net pot and fill with hydrotron.  You can "bury" part of the stem to help support it.  I think you should let them veg a bit more.  If height is a problem, do some training like LST, SCROG or let them get a bit bigger and top them.  They need to have reached sexual maturity before they will start to flower, so you have some time...you could really fill up your space.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 11, 2008)

im already seeing alternating nodes,,,,,,, this morning when i woke up superthrive is doing its job,,,,,,,,,, i also changed the solution yesterday your right THG the HPS does shave off time from what i see,,,,,,,,,,, its maturing alot faster then with CFL's


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres a pic to show you how close plants are to the 150 HPS


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok,,,,, Be updating pics there beautiful might do this tonight or 2morrow morning by the looks i have one female,,,,,, thx for the input THG, TBG, and Mass,,,, Im sure you be surprised with the growth as I am one thing did teach me YOU CANT SKIMP on light,,,,,, Im actually liking my setup since i can but put my 150 watt HPS right in the middle of my DWC,,,,, I guess im lucky like that   :hubba:


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 19, 2008)

Here are the pics   there starting to get alternating nodes already im wondering when ill see the thx any guesses?? bbp said "30" days im still crossing my finger hoping i see them a lil sooner hehe :hubba:  but enough wait and here are the pics,,,,,,,,,,, 

PS if you see something wrong or wanna drop a lil advice feel free


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2008)

*Looking better and better everytime.   Just be sure and keep that light at a good distance as ya don't wanna burn them babies. :hubba: *


----------



## Growdude (Oct 19, 2008)

Do you check your PH?
How are you mixing the nutes?

The leaves look a bit twisted.

I dont see alternating nodes, they look very young, I would have vegged them out some more before flowering, but they are filling out better.

Will be watching.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 19, 2008)

I cant see alternating nodes yet.

Looking healthy. the stems look weak, have you got a fan on them?


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 20, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Do you check your PH?
> How are you mixing the nutes?
> 
> The leaves look a bit twisted.
> ...


 New pics to show the new growth around the 25 or 27th Grow and Hippy :hubba:  the nodes are small since i started flowering 7 days in i dont have much space or that much light got 150 watt HPS and two CFLs gonna get 2 more CFLs so it be 20x20" for roughly 20000 lumens almost 10000 lumens per square foot,,,,,,,,,,,,,, GrowDude my PH lvl is 7.0-6.8 I may lvl I gotta find away to lower it though


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 1, 2008)

way to small to flower IMO


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 11, 2008)

You should really give your plant the 18 she needs for the first two weeks. Once they have developed a stronger root base and get a bit bigger THEN decrease light to 12/12. Right now your starving your plants for light and I don't see how they could be showing sex before 2 weeks is up? I thought they didn't even go into veg. before 2 weeks and were still seedlings.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 12, 2008)

Still growin?


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 12, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> You should really give your plant the 18 she needs for the first two weeks. Once they have developed a stronger root base and get a bit bigger THEN decrease light to 12/12. Right now your starving your plants for light and I don't see how they could be showing sex before 2 weeks is up? I thought they didn't even go into veg. before 2 weeks and were still seedlings.


 
Naw, no starving starving is no light. Um... ive seen grows 12/12 from seedling.

SM I still am growing right now im actually having problems with my PH being to high the plants seem to be sucking up the nutrients. I had to restart someone had zerod in on my grow room   

So far im back and I got one plant left hopefuly its a female   Ill post pics of her/he preferbly her I also got a sprout thats not doing so well because its in the same res with the other plant which is now getting almost full nutes


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 12, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Naw, no starving starving is no light. Um... ive seen grows 12/12 from seedling.
> 
> SM I still am growing right now im actually having problems with my PH being to high the plants seem to be sucking up the nutrients. I had to restart someone had zerod in on my grow room
> 
> So far im back and I got one plant left hopefuly its a female  Ill post pics of her/he preferbly her I also got a sprout thats not doing so well because its in the same res with the other plant which is now getting almost full nutes


 
I realize people do this, but the way I see it, it really is a waste of growing time. I may be wrong on this, but it doesn't matter if you start 12/12 because the plant cannot and will not go into flower until after it has AT LEAST started to veg. which at earliest won't happen until 2 weeks in. Besides... why would you want to starve those little seedlings of light   They are trying to grow big and strong, and your taking away their energy! lol      

Good luck though homie, I


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 12, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Naw, no starving starving is no light. Um... ive seen grows 12/12 from seedling.
> 
> SM I still am growing right now im actually having problems with my PH being to high the plants seem to be sucking up the nutrients. I had to restart someone had zerod in on my grow room
> 
> So far im back and I got one plant left hopefuly its a female  Ill post pics of her/he preferbly her I also got a sprout thats not doing so well because its in the same res with the other plant which is now getting almost full nutes


 
I realize people do this, but the way I see it, it really is a waste of growing time. I may be wrong on this, but it doesn't matter if you start 12/12 because the plant cannot and will not go into flower until after it has AT LEAST started to veg. which at earliest won't happen until 2 weeks in. Besides... why would you want to starve those little seedlings of light   They are trying to grow big and strong, and your taking away their energy! lol      

Good luck though homie. I


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 12, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Naw, no starving starving is no light. Um... ive seen grows 12/12 from seedling.
> 
> SM I still am growing right now im actually having problems with my PH being to high the plants seem to be sucking up the nutrients. I had to restart someone had zerod in on my grow room
> 
> So far im back and I got one plant left hopefuly its a female  Ill post pics of her/he preferbly her I also got a sprout thats not doing so well because its in the same res with the other plant which is now getting almost full nutes


 
I realize people do this, but the way I see it, it really is a waste of growing time. I may be wrong on this, but it doesn't matter if you start 12/12 because the plant cannot and will not go into flower until after it has AT LEAST started to veg. which at earliest won't happen until 2 weeks in. Besides... why would you want to starve those little seedlings of light   They are trying to grow big and strong, and your taking away their energy! lol      

Good luck though homie. I really


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 31, 2008)

Just ordered some Technaflora from amazon setting up my grow cage right now will be upgrading my light to a 300 watt dual cool tube from the DIY section gonna get some PH down from my local osh and ordering some White berry feminized seeds


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 17, 2009)

*OK OK BACK TO BUSINESS!!!* Just got some professionally grown seeds  thx some stranger  currently got a batch of two moonshine two wrecks in the bakery


----------



## HydroManiac (Feb 17, 2009)

I swear im good to them


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

what happened with the last grow?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah you stopped posting, i just read through this and right as i clicked page two i thought "this is one damn interesting grow, i wonder how it turned out."


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 2, 2009)

lol thx alot actually was bagseed dont use bagseed is what I found out


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 2, 2009)

ok thx for the post


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 5, 2009)

Some pics big thumbs up to BBP


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 5, 2009)

Hydro your new plants look fantastic! def. upgrade to that 300 watt OR MORE if you can. I'm pretty sure you can get 400 watt ballasts on ebay for less than 100 bucks shipped. I just made a cool tube myself for my 600 watt. Works great. I would Seriously suggest a reflector for it as I noticed a serious drop in light intensity in my grow room from before and after the cool tube. I actually just made a very simple reflector for it out of some up closed ducting from the hardware store. Just a heads up.  If I was you, I would use those cfls for a little clone room. Take 2 or 3 cuttings from these plants and get them growing for next time so you got females for sure  GL HM


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 7, 2009)

Thx NewbieG Im actually busy so i rarely have time to get on and check out post I actually been trying to upgrade lights but I love my CFL's too much i admit I will be upping the CFL wattage next try ill be going for 4x42 CFLs see how that goes and ive also added a 150watt HPS in there if you can see it you gotta squint real hard


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

I like your style, growing on the cheap.  I spent a lot more than ya, but a lot less than most people.

Your new plants look way better than your others were doing.  I was confused at first when I read through this thread.  Good luck man, hope I can get at least 1 or 2 females out of my batch to take cuttings as well.


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 12, 2009)

This Grow was 100% female no males popped out


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice, hope I get that kind of luck!

Ive read that tender care leads to more females.  You musta been watchin em closely.


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 20, 2009)

Yea tyhe grow is closed for this week or so go figure I got alot of  PEOPLE that are snitching on me i would go blow a muffler but then again I dont have that right waiting on my trip to D.C.


----------

